# Salad



## Murray (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## hoity toit (Mar 21, 2020)

i think it looks perfect..


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 21, 2020)

Lol! 100% my kind of salad! I see no failure here at all!


----------



## gary s (Mar 21, 2020)

Good Looking Salad  

Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 21, 2020)

That's awesome,  a good laugh for sure!

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 21, 2020)

I always put grated cheese and sometimes crumbled bacon on my salad. What's the problem?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm Color Blind! Yellow Cheese, a Brown Seared Burger, the Green in Lettuce? All looks the same to me! Your Salad looks Great!...JJ


----------



## kruizer (Mar 21, 2020)

What's wrong with that salad? Absolutely nothing!!


----------



## ChuxPick (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey Murray, my kinda salad the finishing touch is the pickle on the bottom! I believe it is a pickle.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 21, 2020)

Put it on the menu, I would order everytime.


----------

